# Other Pythons > Morelia >  GTP Color Change

## Dabonus

I didn't document this as well as I had hopped, but the speed at which he changed caught me off guard. 











Hands down my favorite species to work with.

----------

Arcapello (08-13-2012),_BallsUnlimited_ (07-26-2012),DooLittle (07-26-2012),_jsmorphs2_ (07-27-2012),KMG (07-26-2012),MSG-KB (07-25-2012)

----------


## rlditmars

Nice looking animal. What are the age differences between pics?

----------


## Dabonus

The first picture is from February 2011, the third is from late May of this year, and the last picture is from yesterday.

----------


## JLC

Gorgeous snake!  I love GTP progression pictures.  Thanks for sharing!!

----------


## MSG-KB

Very Nice  Thanks for the Pics   :Good Job:

----------


## Seth702

They progress quick dont they! Thank you for shareing. I hope to see this in person some day. Thats a great lookin GTP.

----------


## KMG

You lucky dog, is that blue I see? I'm hoping to get some blue in mine. Yours really turned out nice. If mine doesn't have any blue I will just have to get another, hehehe. Mine is red and just started getting a few bright yellow scales . I'm interested to see what she turns into.

I love working with mine too, they are great animals.

----------


## DooLittle

Wow, that is neat to see.  He turned out beautiful.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Pandorasbox

I love GTPs! I am not an owner of one but I would love to own one someday!  :Snake:

----------


## Dabonus

This guys is a mix of unknown locals, so there's not telling what he'll look like in a  few years. A lot of blue coming in, and the tail is completely black with blue speckling.

----------


## olstyn

REALLY pretty snake.  In the event that I ever own a GTP (semi-likely-ish), that last pic is pretty much my ideal snake in terms of look.  Gorgeous green with some blue accents, and wow those eyes are cool.   :Smile: 

/me is jealous, obviously...

----------


## Robyn@SYR

Awesome pic series.

----------


## Birt

I love these snakes so much!!!! I hope to pick one up soon.

----------

